# MY first grow.CFL'S



## frankcos (Aug 29, 2009)

I had started A journal last month but couldn't get pictures up so I never updated it.I now figured out how to post pictures so here they are.I am using a 3.5ft x 6ft area 5ft tall.Lights are on 24/7.I have a mix of cfl's.4 62 watt 4400lumen apiece 6500k,and 8 42 watt 2700k.I have a 4inch intake fan and 2 exhaust fans a 4inch and an 8inch duct fan both vented into my attic.I have the inside wrapped with a mylar type material used as emergency blankets.Some people discouraged this but it seems to work well for me.Temps run between 70 and 80 degrees with humidity around 55%.I have 12 plants at the moment all in various stages of growth.All bagseed with the exception of one "FEM" Alaskan Ice that is about 2 weeks old.They are all in FF ocean Forest soil, some in 3 gallon pots the rest still need to be transplanted to larger.The first one's sprouted on 7/23.Those 4 just began the 12/12 cycle 2 days ago.The others are still in veg for a couple more weeks.I have a  closet I use for the dark cycle.I have a bottle of FF big Bloom I will start feeding to the 12/12 plants next feeding.I am hoping for some females.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are some more pics they would not all fit the first time.I have also been experimenting with topping some of the younger plants(pic2 in first posting).I use the white stones to help with humidity and so the water doesn't make holes in the soil when I water them.Let me know how I am doing guys.Good Bad or Ugly I want to hear it.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 29, 2009)

and a few more pics.


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good....keep it green...


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

good job keep us posted


----------



## frankcos (Sep 4, 2009)

So after 1 week in flowering I know for sure that I have at least one female out of the 4 that I started on 12/12.She has a few white hairs growing out of a little pre-flower.I believe another one may be too but not 100% yet.The others don't seem to be showing anything yet.

I Have a plant that was given to me of unknown strain, it is outside and been through hell.It turned out to be female though it doesn't have too many bud sites.the hairs are white, purplish and orangey.I put the male auto blueberry outside with it in hopes of getting a few blueberry mix seeds.I will post my results.

Here  are a few more pics.At this point I am still using my phone because I got baked on the way to go fishing one day and ended up running over my digital camera after I set that and the worms on the tire while I pulled the boat out of the truck at the launch.I hopped back in to move the truck out of the way and remembered where the camera was as I was driving over it.The worms survived and the memory card from the camera did also the camera on the other hand was not so lucky.The wife wasn't to happy when I got home but she got over it.She always does.I am working on a new camera.

All the plants in black pots are in 12/12 getting ff big bloom every watering the rest are still vegging.Pic 4 shows the only know strain, a "fem" alaskan ice.pic 6 is a plant i have been topping quite a bit.Last pic was trying to show the hairs but my camera is no good.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao:
:watchplant:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 11, 2009)

So, I was able to get my hands on a digital camera for a while and tookk some new pictures of my grow thus far.Please tell me how I am doing for my first time.

I have 8 plants now.I have 5 right now that I know for sure are females.
They are all in 12/12 light now from seed to harvest,because of my space and schedule.I will grow like this until I can see if it produces enough bud to have a constant supply with my space available.If I am not happy with the results I will have to rethink my setup and try to build another closet somewhere.

First and fourth pics are of a couple of plants I had topped a few times.They are yet to show sex.


Second pic is the only plant I have left that was from my first set of seedlings the other 3 were males and got  to meet my compost pile.

Pictures five and six is the only plant left from the 5 seeds I bought, It is a Fem Alaskan Ice.3 didn't germ and the fem auto blueberry was male as well.I have an old hippy friend that took this plant to make some seeds with the 2 girls he has.I will be getting some of those.I also hope to have pollenated a girl I have out side.We will see

Picture 10 is of two plants that are the same age,one on left is in ff one on right is in  mg.You can see the difference in the 2 plants is very obvious.I know the one on the left is in a bigger pot but that was just done recently, it had been in the same size pot before hand with ff.

The rest are just randoms in various stages of growth.I tried to take a pic of one that is starting to develop some serious white hairs but the camera is not great for zooming in.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 12, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the plant I have outdoors that was all but dead a few months ago.As you can see she is very yellow looking.Has a few Little buds, I put the male blueberry auto next to her for a few days I hope he pollenated her before I gave him away.Does this strain look familiar to anyone?I haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like they are coming right along.
I use stones like that too.
Got some 5 gal buckets?

Green Mojo!!



Gb


----------



## frankcos (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't have any larger buckets at the moment but I Plan to get them transplanted very soon, It is a 60 mile ride to go get more ff ocean forest.I got rid of all my rocks because I found it was a nesting spot for a ton of spider mites when I went to transplant them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello Frankcos 

Are you feeding the outside plant any food?

eace:


----------



## frankcos (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been giving it some ff big bloom since I noticed it started budding before that I thought it was a lost cause, I got it from a friend half dead, nursed it back and put it outside, next day in came the heavy rain and wiped it out  and last I had left it I propped it up still soaked and covered in mud and left it . I thought it was a goner until a month later when I noticed it started to grow again.The first foot and a half of the stalk is totally bare.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Frankcos...

Nice looking plants!   The yellow ones sure look wacky...  I thoughr the color was way off on your cam...  lol...  at least they can't be mistaken for marijuana if somebody saw them...   It would be awesome if they could come up with a strain with leaves that yellow for stealth outdoor grows...

Peace!


----------



## frankcos (Sep 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi Frankcos...
> 
> Nice looking plants!   The yellow ones sure look wacky...  I thoughr the color was way off on your cam...  lol...  at least they can't be mistaken for marijuana if somebody saw them...   It would be awesome if they could come up with a strain with leaves that yellow for stealth outdoor grows...
> 
> Peace!


Wouldn't that be something..I did try to pollinate it with a male auto blueberry,maybe I will have a bunch of yellow leafed auto blueberry plants after i get some seeds, only being a foot tall would make em even more stealty.Ya right ,be cool though.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 13, 2009)

*hey man looking good ill be following and see what i can learn keep it green*


----------



## frankcos (Sep 14, 2009)

J Cakes said:
			
		

> *hey man looking good ill be following and see what i can learn keep it green*


Thanks man.I am still a noob too, but we can learn from my trial and error.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 16, 2009)

So Decided to take some clones off my ladies a few days ago but never thought that now that I am on 12/12 from a-z that they would just keep flowering.Thanks guys for clueing me in.So I came up with this little sterlite plastic container rig that I spray painted white inside to house my clones.Only time will tell how good it works if at all.There are a few other pics of the flowers starting to appear on a few of my girls and a few other randoms.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 16, 2009)

*lol nice bro we shall see how the girls do.*


----------



## frankcos (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a couple pics of my girl that is furthest along.24 days into flowering.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 20, 2009)

and a few more not sure why they didn't upload the first time.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone tell what variety of weed this is?


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 20, 2009)

They look good and dense for cfl's. I think with that space, the only problem you'll have is not enough light. If you're using the entire 3.5x6, then you're about 500 watts short. but if you're only using the center, under the lights, then you just need a hood or something. In that area with a 1000w, you should easily pull a pound every time. Assuming that they are all on the same time table. No reason you couldn't pull half of that with a little modification to your current setup. The mix of 6500 and 2700 is good if you keep them in different stages like that. I would just add some more bulbs, and find a way to reflect the light down from above. But I wouldn't scrap the room just yet, it's plenty of room to grow headstash, unless you breathe through your bong.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input and suggestions mistisrising. I do only use the center for the most part.I couldn't get any more lights in there without blowing the breakers before because I had to keep the A/c running during the summer months.Now that it has cooled off I can plug somemore lights in.I have also thought about hanging a mylar type ceiling just above the light sockets so that the area is not so tall, do you think this will help out any?


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 21, 2009)

I would have another breaker put in only for your grows. Of course you would need to break it down if you have to have someone come in to do that. 20 amp, by the way. Then you could hook up all the light you want. Also, check the sockets in and around your grow, depending on how old your house is, you may find that there's another outlet in the room on another breaker. Or, you could find out that the whole second floor (or basement) is on it. 

What I used with my cfl's was this

hxxp://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xr5/R-100664505/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 (change xx to tt)

I took the same splitters you have, to make it four bulbs in one. You need to buy an extention to get 'em to screw into it. Then cut the reflector on opposite sides, almost in half, and bend it up so that you can get all the bulbs under it. Those 65w might stick out a little bit, but some light reflected down is better than none.


----------



## the chef (Sep 21, 2009)

looking good francos be watchin ya


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 21, 2009)

*looking good frankco last what i did i lined the top of my box with mylar since i didnt have hoods seems to work well looking good though late.*


----------



## frankcos (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are my flowering ladies.One at day 29 and the rest day 22.

The first three pictures is the Alaskan Ice which has just today began to finally show pistils.She has doubled in size in the past 22 days I can't wait to see what she produces,this is my only known strain.One pic is a leaf next to my cell phone the other is a 1 gallon water jug cap.

The rest are just randoms of the girls in different stages of budding.And one of my monster grow.

The last pic you can see the trichs starting to become visible.I like!!

Come on guys and gals give me some feedback.


----------



## the chef (Sep 25, 2009)

still looking good, don't know where everyone is at these days, miss em much! Ill be here buddy.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

They are looking good. 

Don't get dicouraged if people aren't posting. This is your journal after all and you should use it for what it is. You can look back on this when you are on your next grow and see what you did right and see how you solved problems you had. Besides this is the ONLY way to share your grow with other people IMO.

Plus keep in mind that school just started and some of the members (unlike myself) are pretty busy this time of year what with winter on it's way in the northern hemisphere some people have stuff to do for preparation I suppose.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments.its true stonedrone this forum is the only way a lot of us have to Show and Tell.This is my first go around so I get a little anxious to hear what peoples thoughts are.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

You're doing quite well for your first go round. I am on my third, well second proper, grow and have not harvested a single gram yet.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 25, 2009)

stonedrone said:
			
		

> You're doing quite well for your first go round. I am on my third, well second proper, grow and have not harvested a single gram yet.


Wow why no yeild yet, all turn male on ya?or other problems?Hope this grow works out for you.green mojo man to ya man...


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

First grow got trashed for a very good reason, the second grow failed because of my tap water being undrinkable (I hope). I THINK I have all my bases covered this time. Thank you for the mojo. I like your signature by the way.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 25, 2009)

looking good frankcos! *GREEN MOJOS *to ur plants... hey whats the closest you get to the plant with the cfl?


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good, we are both in the same boat. You just got a couple weeks on me. Here is to some holiday bud coming our way!!

I keep my cfls about an inch away. I actually just got done moving the T5 up a bit and the cfls closer. The top closest leaves where starting to look funny. Went from half an inch to about and inch and a half T5. Happy growing!


----------



## frankcos (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks guys.Yeah I keep my cfls within an inch or 2 also. Some days my plants will grow into the lights and start to burn a bit b4 I get the chance to raise the lights up.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 26, 2009)

*hey frankcos looking dood man now we get to sit back and watch these teens turn into some fine *** women..lol  I'm trying to do a lil lst to mine ill put up some pics  in a day or so peace bro.*


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lookin good my man...!   Gonna have some really nice smoke for sure, I'll keep checkin in with ya !


----------



## frankcos (Oct 3, 2009)

So I had a bit of a mishap today and dropped my light on one of my ladies.It broke off a few branches so I decided  to cut all the branches and leave the main stem and see for a few more weeks.It looks to be about an oz wet but I didn't weigh it.She is currently in the middle of the sixth week.I had sampled some a few days ago and it got me pretty baked.I am anxious to get some more space open so that I can start some haze seeds that I have acquired.Here are the rest of the ladies so far in the 5th week of flower.They are smelling very yummy.


----------



## the chef (Oct 4, 2009)

lookin yummy bud, sorry to hear about your mishap but oh well one for the hash bags.:beatnik:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 4, 2009)

*looking good frankco. bummer bout the light. but besides that it's looking good. gonna be postin some pics tom. let me know what you think late bro*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 15, 2009)

Lookin' real good....how about an update???


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 23, 2010)

so how much weight did you end up getting on ur fisrt with cfls?  im wondering if u got those haze seeeds going lets  us know yeah n i think an update would be great if u have more pictures of the harvest  cool cool laters brozky


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 6, 2011)

:ciao:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah your back ...what happened bruddah!


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 7, 2011)

well done mate they look fab for cfls


----------



## frankcos (Mar 4, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Yeah your back ...what happened bruddah!


Hadn't gone threw this journal since I had been back.. Life happened really lol. I eneden up harvesting a couple oz's but a little too early. I am running a 400w hps for flower now and a few cfls. Tryin to get my hands on a 1000watter I know about. I have a a grow goin now with some good seeds I acquired and 6 fems I ordered. That journal is in the works.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I tend to find you need an extra few weeks with just cfls. I use a 150w HPS for flower and veg at the mo and its fab. I could go bigger but i don't really need to.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking good Franco... Keep it up bro! Where's the diavolo?


----------



## the chef (Mar 30, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Hadn't gone threw this journal since I had been back.. Life happened really lol. I eneden up harvesting a couple oz's but a little too early. I am running a 400w hps for flower now and a few cfls. Tryin to get my hands on a 1000watter I know about. I have a a grow goin now with some good seeds I acquired and 6 fems I ordered. That journal is in the works.


 
Got one brother! Now rockin a 1k in my bathroom!


----------

